# Difference between New Holland and Kuhn tedders?



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new tedder around here the best selling brand is Kuhn but there are a fair amount of New Holland tedders too. The new Holland dealer is $890. cheaper than the kuhn dealer and told me the only difference between the two is the colour of the paint. Is this true?

I am willing to pay more if it means getting a better machine but I will go with the lower priced New Holland if there is no difference. They are both trail type machines, 16.5 feet wide and both hydraulic fold.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Only thing I can suggest is see if you can find one of each and look for any differences. It wouldn't surprise me though if both are identical. I bought a brand new New Holland hi capacity wheel rake in 2004 that was made by Sitrex for New Holland, Supposedly identical except for paint colors. The New Holland version was almost $1400 cheaper.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just called the NH dealer. He said his is a model 163H and it has 6 arms per rotor. He said he was not sure how long the model has been around but knows they sold them back in 2003 or 4.

The Kuhn dealers model is a GF502 THA and this also has 6 arms per rotor.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Kuhn makes a heavy 18 foot tedder, model 5202. But if you are looking for heavy duty, then either the Krone or Claas. Waaaaaaaay heavier built.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Difference..... paint color. We bought a 169NH many years ago, and if a guy could read french, then the box it came in would make prefect sense. At the time we bought ours, Kuhn also made the tedders for JD. As I recall they came in 2, 4, or 6 rotor versions, but I know they've been redesigned now, cause I see hydraulic fold models, and ours is armstrong yet. You can look at them all on the 'net, maybe kuhn has a certain feature that is unique to their version?

Rodney


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I have Krone love it . Every nut is a nylon insert lock nut . I really like the the feature that throws the hay away from a fence row, makes raking easier . Bigger tires ,less bounce going down the road . Also has a lot of steel in this thing . You can pull it down a ruff road doesn't look like it's going to fly away, bouncing back an forth behind you .


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've heard lots of good things about Krone except for one problem, no one sells them in Maine.


----------



## wylde77 (Sep 29, 2011)

It all depends on the model of New Holland tedder. Yes, KUHN has manufactured for them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I had to order a part for my NH169 tedder a few years ago, the part still had the Kuhn sticker on it but was in a New Holland box. Waited almost two weeks for it as well. Next one will be a Krone. Ended up making the part as I couldn't wait any longer.


----------

